# Printer Driver Problems



## ShakedownNeil (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi, 

I have a Mac iBook G4 and i am trying to connect a DELL 922 printer via USB. The Mac says it's there but I havent got the option of selecting a driver for it from the drop down menu. Any idea's if 1. the printer will be compatable with the Mac and 2. where I can download a driver.

Any ideas would be great!

Thanks
Neil


----------



## gsahli (Feb 9, 2006)

No one has found a way to get that to print on OS X.


----------

